# Nickel down 33% on kitco



## banska bystrica (8 January 2008)

Hope it's a mistake. Currently showing nickel at $8.46 per lb.


----------



## Whiskers (8 January 2008)

Yeah I think it is some sort of computing glitch.

A couple days ago there were a couple of metals down a similar number on the daily for a short time, but didn't show up on the 30 day charts.


----------



## wayneL (8 January 2008)

Happens all the time on live data, it's called a "dirty tick"... ignore, unless it's real!


----------



## ithatheekret (8 January 2008)

Wait till they wake up one morning to find the Chinese are building a few new carrier groups as well as upgrading the current vessels . When they realise just how much stainless it will take to put these fleets on the waters surface the nickel price will likely rocket again , and I wouldn't doubt it crashing through the $51K barrier again . The research rumours have been hit back at with capabilty questioning from some , I think they're in for a shock , because the new China is more than capable .

The first ship down the slipway is suppose to be going splash by 2010/11 , with an overall completion date for the new carrier groups by 2013/14 and another new fleet of vessels to come off in 2016 , with 2020 planned to see in the third wave of vessels , not all surface .

I suppose we'll have to find more whales and dolphins washed up , before the media realises what's going on , as the septics plod on with mid range sonar frequencies operations ........ and we continue to build sub and surface hunters . So if you see Orions dropping tubes in the ocean , don't panic they're not torpedoes , just sonar buoys .

At home we've started with frigates , subs , now destroyers , perhaps we'll here of our own carrier fleet going into planning soon . Then we'd have a good use for our AWAK , instead of it looking like a gigantic waiter dinner plate and all ......


----------

